# Tag Heuer F1



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I recently caught a cold buying a F1 with black nylon case and bezel, although it was cheap.

To cut a long story short, I sent it to Tag Heuer as they are based in Worsley, Manchester, and asked for a quote for a repair.

Again, to cut a long story shorter again, they offered me a complete new case in st . steel, and all new parts. The result would be a complete newly built F1 in new parts but the dial would be blue.

My question.........as these watches are now getting more rare and collectable, and especially in good condition, do you think this is a good opportunity to get what would be effectively a brand new F1??

The quoted price is Â£203.

What do you think?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

the tag f1's are probably the cheapest available atm and are everywhere used (look on ebay) and ive seen them go for just over 100 quid in the past (unless its a chrono) ,personally i wouldnt bother as the watch price plus refit would way exceed its value, then again if you wanna keep it and like it go for it.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Depends on how much it owes you and how long you want to keep it for? If all it owes you close to Â£300 in the end I would say do it.

One thing I would ask is how bad was the case?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

sorry strange i have to disagree ,theres no way an f1 will resale (or be worth) near to Â£300 ,heres a few finished auctions for f1's ,these are in $ not Â£

f1

f1

f1


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I guess it will end up like this Griff:










I would do it but not sure about the blue dial though.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i forgot to add , if i were you griff (and you were up for a bit of diy) i'd refinish the case myself with wet+dry then autosol (plastic is easier to work on than steel) ,and just order a new bezel (these seem o suffer the most on these model tags) ,how bad is the case? if its just little scratches just give it a good going over with autosol or any fine cutting compound.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

forgot to add again, christ my brain has melted this morning ,if you do go the diy route than after you have sanded and used the autosol the case will have a 'dull' finish to the plastic, this can be sorted out with either a small amount of silicone spray (great stuff) ,or a small amount of olive or any other clean oil applied to the case.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Pugster, if it was me and I wanted to keep it for a few years I would do. However if I was going to get rid of it a couple of months then it's not worth it.

It was only about the money then most of the vintage watches around won't ever be repaired or would have survive this long.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

strange_too said:


> Pugster, if it was me and I wanted to keep it for a few years I would do. However if I was going to get rid of it a couple of months then it's not worth it.
> 
> It was only about the money then most of the vintage watches around won't ever be repaired or would have survive this long.


like i said , if griff likes the watch and he's happy with the price then go for it ,unfortunately money does come into it (unless its a family piece etc) ,you have to weigh up if its worth repairing or not (or have a big enough bank balance not to care anyway) ,from my point of view (and i dont know what griff paid for the watch) ,why spend say Â£300 buying/rebuilding it when you can buy 2 of them in better condition for the same price,most ppl here swap or sell on a regular basis and ppl generally look at the current value and not what you have spent on it,there are so many tag f1's about that it will be 20yrs or more before they go up in value for good pieces ,would you spend Â£50 rebuilding a seiko five you got from a flea market for a fiver when you can get one new for 30 quid? .


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

You can't buy a new F1 now.

The one I am offered would be a build up from new parts to give me a new and unused watch, not a second hand one or used in any way. It would therefore be new and not just in good condition.

I'm in 2 minds about it, but I've said go ahead.

I might regret it, I don't know. I feel a bit feeble on this decision, not really like me, but it's about the greyest watch area I've been in. Maybe I'm just getting older and dafter


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Sorry to hijack your thread Griff, but I have an F1 (black bezel, luminous dial) that I bought new back in 1990 (ish) - still got box and papers and it's on the bracelet. However, I left an expired battery in it and it's leaked. Is this sort of thing repairable at reasonable cost, do you know?

I did a similar thing with a 1988 Longines Presence - again, bought new by me with all b&p but a bettery leak maens it doesn't work at the moment.

Any advice, guys?

Cheers,

Guy









PS Look forward to seeing your finished product Griff!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Tag Heuer in Worsley, Manchester is now called LVMH.

You can ring Customer Service on 012040861168.

The address is 16-18 Harcourt St., Worsley, Manchester M28 3GN

You can send repairs to them direct or through a retailer.

A good watch repairer would most likely be cheaper but these stalls on markets and shopping centres are dubious places for anything other than very routine stuff.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Griff said:


> Tag Heuer in Worsley, Manchester is now called LVMH.
> 
> You can ring Customer Service on 012040861168.
> 
> ...


Thanks.









G


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff said:


> Tag Heuer in Worsley, Manchester is now called LVMH.
> 
> You can ring Customer Service on 012040861168.
> 
> ...


I always suspected you were a closet Louis Vuitton and Champagne socialist


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff said:


>


LVMH = Louis Vuitton Moet Hennessy !


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

But I aint a champagne socialist!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I think I must have come to my senses over this.........phoned 'em up..........had an "engaging" chat..............told 'em to forget it..........got the original back unrepaired.............got an invoice for *nowt*..............and saved meself Â£203.

In any case, I'm still stroking and drooling over me new Seamaster co axial..............deep joy!!!!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

good to hear griff ,i may seem a tad 'outspoken' in my posts but im just being honest and hate to see ppl wasting money (unless you have unlimited funds







)


----------

